# New Chainsaw work at the Oregon Divisional Chainsaw Sculpting Championships 2011



## NEP (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Guys

This is my latest Chainsaw work:


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 22, 2011)

NEP said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This is my latest Chainsaw work:


 
Your rakers are way too low!  Great work!


----------



## them0nk (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome work!!!


----------



## atvguns (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## dingeryote (Jun 24, 2011)

Just wanted to say NICE WORK!!!

I ain't gotta single artistic cell in my whole body, and can't even draw stick figures without screwing it up, so I appreciate those that can do such amazing things.

Hella nice detail work with the Chain and bar, and the critter looks like a proper beaver.
Just darn nice overall and something to be proud of!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## funloven (Oct 27, 2011)

That is awsome. 
How long did that take to do?
Did you sell it?


----------



## NEP (Oct 28, 2011)

funloven said:


> That is awsome.
> How long did that take to do?
> Did you sell it?



Thanks. :msp_biggrin:

It's a 4 day competition 22 hrs. woking time.

No I didnt sell it, my good fiend Bob King has it and it's still for sale.


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Oct 28, 2011)

Fabulous detail!


----------



## NEP (Nov 1, 2011)

Mill_wannabe said:


> Fabulous detail!


 
Thanks


----------



## mikereynolds (Nov 22, 2011)

WoW! tha.t is amazing work there


----------



## NEP (Nov 23, 2011)

mikereynolds said:


> WoW! tha.t is amazing work there



Thanks


----------

